# Oh oh, es riecht nach Strom...



## Strahlemann (5. Oktober 2004)

Habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen (leistungsfähigeren) Kühler für meinen Pentium III 1,0 GHz gekauft. Der GLOBALWIN Cak 68 Copper scheint seine Sache auch gut zu machen, auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt niedrigere Temperaturen als mit dem alten Standardkühler aus Alu.

Mobo Idle: 40°
Mobo Last: 42°

CPU Idle: 43°
CPU Last:47°


Nur: Es riecht bei mir jetzt irgendwie nach Strom in dem Raum, wo der Rechner steht. Anfangs dachte ich ja noch es seien die Ausdünstungen des neuen Kühlkörpers, aber nach jetzt fast einer Woche riecht es immer noch arg nach Strom. Der PC läuft aber einwandfrei und stürzt nicht ab oder so.

Ich habe den neuen Kühler an mein ca. 4 Jahres altes Mobo (siehe Sig) angeschlossen. Hier mal ein paar Daten des Kühlers:
Stromaufnahm:e 0,21 A MAX 
Leistungsaufnahme: 2.52 Watt MAX 

Sollte mir der Stromgeruch jetzt irgendwie zu Denken geben, obwohl alles einwandfrei läuft? Kann das gefährlich werden? Wie finde ich heraus ob es tatsächlich Stromgeruch ist?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2004)

was zur hölle ist stromgeruch?     

menist du es riecht nach was durchgemortem? schau mal, ob irgendwelche kabel da im weg sind und ankokeln...

hast du evtl. zu VIEL wärmeleitpaste draufgetan? man darf NUR auf den kern einen kleinen tropfen geben und den dünn verteilen...  oder hast du ein wärmeleitpad?


ps: deutlich besser sind die werte allerdings nicht, und schlecht waren die vorher ebenfalls nicht...


----------



## Worrel (5. Oktober 2004)

Wie riecht denn bitte Strom ? 

_Ja, ich weiß, schon wieder nur 2. ...  _


----------



## Killtech (5. Oktober 2004)

Worrel am 05.10.2004 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie riecht denn bitte Strom ?



Vermutlich wei eine gebratene "Grillwurst"!    

Aber mal ernsthaft, Strom hat keinen Geruch! Vielleicht sind da irgendwelche Kabel, die langsam vor sich hinschmoren oder falls du ein Wärmeleitpad benutzt, hast du vielleicht ein kleines Stück der Schutzfolie vergessen abzuziehen und die bruzelt jetzt schön vor sich hin.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Lamaza (5. Oktober 2004)

Als ich das hier gelesen habe, musste ich auch erstmal lachen, nit böse sein.
Aber mir müsste auch erstmal einer erklären wie Strom riecht.......


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2004)

ich VERMUTE mal er meint diesen typischen geruch, den man auch bei trafos/netzteilen hat, wenn man ganz nah rangeht... nur dass der halt sehr intensiv ist...

wenn strom nach was riecht, dann nach zitrone oder banane 



Spoiler



yellow strom


----------



## maxx2003 (6. Oktober 2004)

Strom hat kein Geruch.
Was gut stinkt sind Gleichrichter, da fallen ein die Nasenhaare aus.  
Netzteile oder Lüfter(kabel) stinken immer wenn sie neu sind, weil in den Isolierungen der Kabel ein "Weichmacherstoff", grob erklärt, drinn ist, der die Anpassung an das Kabel bei der Herstellung verbessert.
Aber diese Düfte gasen nach einiger Zeit aus.
Jegliche Art von Kabel stinken, wenn man die Verpackung öffnet.
Warte noch ein paar Wochen, dann ist die Luft wieder rein.


----------



## CoolPC (6. Oktober 2004)

Strahlemann am 05.10.2004 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen (leistungsfähigeren) Kühler für meinen Pentium III 1,0 GHz gekauft. Der GLOBALWIN Cak 68 Copper scheint seine Sache auch gut zu machen, auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt niedrigere Temperaturen als mit dem alten Standardkühler aus Alu.
> 
> Mobo Idle: 40°
> Mobo Last: 42°
> ...



Denk mal dein MObo wird über kurz oder lang verschmorren!!!
Wenn das Ding schon 4 Jahre alt ist, dann hat dein neuer CPU-Kühler bzw. dessen Lüfter einen zu hohen Stromverbrauch...immerhin 2,54 W ...und das bei deinem alten Mobo!!!

Schliess den Lüfter übern Adapter direkt ans Netztteil an, sonst ist bald Feierabend mit deinem PC!!!

Es kann aber auch sein, dass dein altes Netzteil schlappt macht!!!


----------



## supertester (6. Oktober 2004)

Riechts verbrannt, oder eher wie in Elektromärkten nach Kabel, Gummi oder ähnlichem?

Wenns zweite Variante ist, dann würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Hatte ich bei meinen neuen Lüftern diesen Sommer auch.

Bei brennendem geruch, solltest Du feststellen, was genau so stinkt!


----------



## Strahlemann (16. November 2004)

supertester am 06.10.2004 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Riechts verbrannt, oder eher wie in Elektromärkten nach Kabel, Gummi oder ähnlichem?
> 
> Wenns zweite Variante ist, dann würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Hatte ich bei meinen neuen Lüftern diesen Sommer auch.
> 
> Bei brennendem geruch, solltest Du feststellen, was genau so stinkt!



Ok, nix war's mit Strom. Nach drei Wochen war der Geruch "vom Winde verweht" (5 Euro ins Phrasenschwein  ) und mein System läuft jetzt geruchsneutral einwandfrei...


----------

